# SCT training



## artrius (Oct 4, 2003)

Alright, I'm starting this thread to help whomever is interested in SCT training to see whether or not it is a bunch of BS.  

Currently, everything I've been reading about SCT references around prior chest values.

Currently, benching 225 for approx 10 reps.  (Due to enlistment in the military, I had been doing more, but wasn't able to train for a few months, so I lost quite a lot)

Starting SUN 05 OCT 03 - 2x a week training for the first month, then 1x a week.  

Sun - 

Lower back
Chest 
Upper back
legs 
calves

Wed -

Shoulders
Traps
Triceps
Biceps
Abs

Current stats - ~225, 5'11", 17% bf

Current diet program 
~ 2500-2800 cal/day 
~ 45% Protein, 40 % carbs, 15% fat
Eating small meals usually every hour, to include truckloads of fruit and fiber. 

Supplements - 
Just started a cycle of Syngex I
EFAs
Multivitamins
Using protein powder, but hopefully not for long (in favor of real food)

If you have any tips on what I'm doing, how I can make it better, etc., please let me know.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2003)

why are you only training 2x a week?  Are you still in the millitary?  two times a week doesn't seem like enough volume to do much?


----------



## artrius (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes, I'm still in the military.  

As for the 2x a week, that's a part of the SCT (static contraction training) program.  It seems utterly rediculous, yes, but I'm going to give it a try.  Hell, I've probably been overtraining anyways, so it'll be a nice break for my body (I've been training 2x per DAY 6 days per week lately, hitting everything 2x per week)  If you want to learn more about the program, go to www.askmen.com for more details.


----------

